# Special thanks to the forum mods



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

I noticed something today after smoking101 sent me a email asking me questions about a post that Pigcicles intercepted.

Well 101 got a little fired up and PC caught it so fast 101 didn't know what was going on.

That was only today I know of many other occasions where the mods have been on top of things here.

But my point is that's just 1 instance that I only knew about because 101 emailed me. Who knows about the other post we didn't know about.

The mods here do there job here because of their passion for SMF.(correct me if I'm wrong).They don't get paid and still have personal lives to tend too.

They have a big part of maintaining what Jeff has created.

So to all the task you endure in the background I just wanted say thank you and give others the same opportunity. I've been to many forums but this one is very unique due the administration that actually cares about it's quality and not it's numbers.

Jeff I don't want you to feel left out but people always thank you for creating it but forget the ones that help you maintain it.Yet you don't rely on just your mods and still find time to administer as well.


NOTE;
Please do not give rep points this post, If I could have post this anonymous I would have.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm behind glued2it 100%, and then some.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 6, 2007)

Very Well Put!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 6, 2007)

Just know that I truly appreciate the wonderful job each of you do here at the SMF!!...

Yours is a *MANY* times thankless job, but know that the SMF would *NOT* be the wonderful place it is without the work that each of you do!!...

My heartiest of Thank You's!!...and a BIG wave of my hat to you all!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 6, 2007)

I've gotta agree with what's already been said here. 

The mods show an INCREDIBLE mix of restraint and wisdom in handling a community the size of a small town. It is their work that is the foundation for this forum being the friendly, supportive place that it is.

Thanks for all the work, guys.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

BUMP!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BUMP!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

Many, many thanks from me as well... you guys do an outstanding job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  I am recommending to Jeff that you all get raises!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 6, 2007)

Moderator suck-up post!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, soooo...?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree...they do a wonderful job! Thanks moderators, I appreciate all you do!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 6, 2007)

I just hope they aren't moderating from work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All joking aside, I think they do a pretty good job here.  I know some forums that are overmoderated and some that are just a ridiculous free for all.   Seems to be a nice balance here.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 6, 2007)

Soooo.......?  Thumb's up and smile Phil!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 6, 2007)




----------

